
Ask HN: Are there any apps/services for keeping track of medical bills and EOBs? - young_blood
I was diagnosed with Hodgkin&#x27;s Lymphoma and went through both the general ABVD treatment and an Autologous Stem Cell Transplant roughly a year later. I&#x27;m still receiving and attempting to navigate the dozens of bills I&#x27;ve received, and have had changes in my insurance multiple times throughout the process, complicating things further.<p>I’ve tried to do research on my own, but many of the companies I’ve found have either folded (Better, CakeHealth, Remedy Labs) or they provide software to medical providers as opposed to patients (Simplee, Waystar, TotalMD). Some others I’ve found have too broad of a scope and lose the focus on medical billing and figuring out if bills are duplicates or contain errors (Quicken, Mint, YNAB).<p>I did throw together a Python script that uses OCR to dig through my PDF bills to find those with a remaining balance, and found multiple bills containing errors. For example, one bill with a remaining balance of ~$1,500 had no payout from my secondary insurance, as the date that the bill was submitted is different than the date that the services were performed. I also have a bunch of questions regarding out of pocket maxes and deductibles, and how procedures are grouped together.<p>Does anyone know of any apps or services to help keep track of these sort of bills and their associated EOBs to make the process of going through billing easier to navigate? I constantly see posts on HN about how messed up the healthcare system is, and don&#x27;t want to drown in medical debt simply because the billing process is so complicated.
======
bwb
I think there are services with people who specialize in medical billing and
find mistakes and so on, but I don't know of software. You might look at those
as they can save you a lot of money as they know all the tricks and can fight
back against the hospitals.

Sorry, that might not be the specific question but I thought it might be more
useful and less stressful.

My thoughts are with you on this one!

~~~
young_blood
Thank you very much. I figure I'll keep slowly pushing along this python
script I have and add features when and where I can. Maybe one day it'll be at
a point that it can be released as some sort of OS project to help others in a
similar situation.

